# babies...what should i do????



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

my platy had babies....i didnt even know she was pregnant....there are about 10-15 as far as i can tell....what should i do? what can i feed them? should i seperate them from my other fish? my other fish are a platy (the mom) a female guppy a black molly and 2 corydoras (the dad was a swordtail that died about 1-2 weeks ago from ick) any suggestions whatsoever will be greatly appreciated!!!! thanx in advance!

ps. i have never had platy fry before so i have no clue whatsoever what to do


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

well, break out the cigars. if there arent many hiding areas, like plants and stuff, you can seperate them in a breeder net, even their parents may eat them. you can feed them crushed up prepared foods, but live is best, like baby brine shrimp or microworms. feed many small portions, fry have small stomachs, so need to be fed often and very little.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

there are alot of hiding places in there....and it is a 15 gallon tank....but i think i will get a breeder net.....thank you!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

WHen using a breeder net I usually take a turkey baster and suck up any uneaten food of the bottom of the net a couple times a day. This helps make sure there is as little waste in the net as possible.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

how can i transfer the babies to the breeder net?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have used a brine shrimp net. They usually have a white mesh instead of the green net used for adult fish nets. The green nets usually have holes to big to catch fry in.


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

If you don't have a small enough net try a turkey baster! You would be surprised at how many you can get if you are quick enough.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

they wouldnt get harmed getting rushed into the baster?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldnt think so, babies get sucked into filters and such all the time and survive.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The impellers when they get sucked up a filter can kill them pretty quick though.


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

no, the suction isn't that bad. I use it all the time. another option is using an air hose and do some LIGHT sucking with your mouth.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

well, i got all of the babies (except one that i can never seem to catch) into the breeder net....i didnt have a turkey baster and i forgot to buy one so i caught them in a net, then held the rim of the net just above the water line so that they were in the water in the net, then got them out with a tablespoon and transferred them in to the breeding net....so they wouldnt get caught in the net....i have tried doing light suction with my mouth before when i had to do a water change (to get the water flowing from the tank to the bucket) and it didnt work too well....i ended up with a mouthful of nasty fish tank water [schild=8 fontcolor=808000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]yuchk![/schild] i havent tried that again :lol: :lol: thank you for the suggestions, though!


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

next time use a longer hose, and less sucking. you don't have to get the babies all the way to the top of the hose. Just inside. Then take your thumb and cover the sucking end to create suction until you can transfer.


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, you have to separate them. =) But, yes get a breeder net. Or breeder grass for protection.


----------

